# schools in hong kong



## nancy10 (Jul 21, 2012)

hello

we are about to move to hong kong from singapore, and i am well aware the international schools are very over subscribed. Any one give me some advice???

i have a 4 yearold and a 1 yearold, less worried about the 1 year old.


Thanks NAncy 10


----------



## mamamaven (Apr 10, 2012)

Hi Nancy

When are you moving?

You should be ok to place your 4 year old in a kindergarten and apply for some int'l schools for him/her to start in Sept 2013.

Start your research - go to my site topschools dot hk and message me for further advice.

All the best,
Ruth


----------



## nancy10 (Jul 21, 2012)

Hi Ruth 

Most helpful thank you. I will be in touch soon.

Thanks nancy


----------



## mamamaven (Apr 10, 2012)

Happy to help! All the best with the move...


----------



## lilianlam (Sep 6, 2012)

Hi Nancy,

I'm also in the midst of searching for international schools for my 6 years old and 3years, more worried about the eldest as he's due for P1 here in Singapore next year. I hope you can share any tips that you may have researched on hand. I'm currently looking at the Singapore International School in HK, did you happen to consider this as well?


----------



## hkexpat (Jun 26, 2012)

nancy10 said:


> hello
> 
> we are about to move to hong kong from singapore, and i am well aware the international schools are very over subscribed. Any one give me some advice???
> 
> ...


If it helps,my children go to the ESF schools in HK,and the new school year registration starts on the 10/9 - next week.
The new school year is late August 2013.


----------



## mamamaven (Apr 10, 2012)

@lilianlam - If you are Singaporean, do check with the Singapore Int'l School; you'll get priority for admissions AND a discount on the fees and the debenture.

ESF do have a scheme for those relocating into HK during the school year which you can consider. It requires your company to get involved but is not too daunting.

For anyone considering relocating here, I'd suggest asking the company what kind of support they are willing to provide in the school search - hiring a consultant would be the very least you'd expect.

If I can help further, please PM me.


----------



## tompitman (May 13, 2009)

Hi - you should check out [///// snip//////Education and Schools in Hong Kong[/url] and also look at the section on International Schools which is linked to from that page.


----------



## crymdoc (Dec 16, 2011)

If my family and I are looking to relocate in the summer, how early should we register our children into schools?


----------



## tompitman (May 13, 2009)

It is not linking to a forum, it is linking to a guide which would have been useful for Nancy....!


----------



## Kevdee (Sep 26, 2012)

*ESF schools*



hkexpat said:


> If it helps,my children go to the ESF schools in HK,and the new school year registration starts on the 10/9 - next week.
> The new school year is late August 2013.


Hi, HKExpat,

I'm considering to move to HK from UK with wife and 2 kids (6 and 3 yrs) Schooling is the biggest concern for us at the moment. Reading from various places on internet, it seems ESF schools are not so expensive and have good reputation. But some reports rekon the waiting list of any ESF school is like 100 names long, which sounds a bit scary.

Is this the case? How easy did you get your kid in the ESF school? Is there any diference in the length of the waiting list between ESF schools? 

Thanks


----------



## hkexpat (Jun 26, 2012)

I can only speak from my experience, my 3 children got in to an ESF school by way of corporate sponsorship & because we were relocating from overseas.
Another factor seems to be age, as the younger years seemed to be over flowing.

I did hear the other day from a parent that couldn't get their child into ESF this year, even though they had done 1 year of kindergarten last school year.
He understood that the ESF schools were considering bringing out a debenture which is 500k non- refundable.
His child is at the Korean school which has good feedback & he's wait listed at French school for his other child who is younger, having just bought a 110k debenture - refundable.


----------



## Kevdee (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks for your information, hkexpat.

It seems we should not put our stake on ESF schools as my potential employer does not run the scheme.

I just checked about the French international school. It seems they teach UK curriculum. Does the school have good feeback?


----------



## hkexpat (Jun 26, 2012)

You can apply yourself at ESF - you can do it online. Although the official shut off for the next school year has opened already.

The feedback I hear re: French school has all been positive. The guy I spoke to the other day had just bought the debenture & his wife is a teacher at a local school. So it must be good to


----------

